# "Savaged by Systemd: an Erotic Unix Encounter" by Michael W. Lucas



## Maxnix (Sep 9, 2017)

https://blather.michaelwlucas.com/archives/3005
https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/36190710-savaged-by-systemd


----------



## ShelLuser (Sep 9, 2017)

Guess that proves it: Linux, and systemd in particular, have very weird effects on people.


----------



## Maxnix (Sep 9, 2017)

ShelLuser said:


> Guess that proves it: Linux, and systemd in particular, have very weird effects on people.


They had to be particulary weird in this case.


----------



## mwlucas@ (Sep 10, 2017)

Maxnix said:


> They had to be particulary weird in this case.



You have NO idea...


----------



## SlySven (Oct 15, 2017)

Not sure about the symbolism though - I rather imagined the creature that is `systemd` as some sort of hydra with all her tentacles trying to insinuate themselves into any opening in any daemon she can get close to - I've come to FreeBSD as a GNU/Linux Debian user who has done his best to not let that monster get to be (PID) number 1 - it is possible, just, to keep her (or rather a few of those tentacles carefully severed from the main body and nailed to the ground) at bay on existing Debian systems but quite hard to avoid her embrace on a fresh (virgin ?) installation...

{Yeah I'm a die-hard sysV `init` user but lets not get _too_ graphic here}


----------



## Crivens (Oct 15, 2017)

mwlucas@ said:


> You have NO idea...


We do not need to have ideas here. We have imagination. Outa me head! Pink cows. Pink cows!!


----------

